
Facebook Says the Phone Number Is Dead - alexwoodcreates
http://www.thememo.com/2016/01/08/facebook-says-the-phone-number-is-dead/
======
Gan
[https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=187344078272613&...](https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=187344078272613&substory_index=0&id=100009910657085)

------
Gan
[https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=187344078272613&...](https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=187344078272613&substory_index=0&id=100009910657085)

------
Gan
Gan

------
Gan
hiIm'Gan

